# Classic wow Gilde



## Tangelt00000 (28. November 2007)

ich habe mir überlegt da es ja schon eine Horde classic Gilde gibt gründe ich mal eine Allianz Gilde

Classic wow Gilde..

<Recollection of the past> sucht nette aktive Leute die gerne wieder (mc,bwl,naxx etc)                                       gehen wollen.

Die Gilde ist auf ein Deutschen pvp Server Rajaxx (Allianz)


Regeln:

1.)BC Accounts haben in der Gilde nichts zu suchen da wir wieder mit 40 (60er) in den alten Raid    inis gehen wollen.

2.)Ihr solltet Freundlich und Hilfsbereit sein.

3.)Ihr solltet geduld mitbringen da wir nicht inerhalb 2 Wochen durchstarten können da sehr viele noch Leveln müssen und die anzahl der leute und die Klassen in der Gilde auch passen müssen.

wenn ihr intresse an ein solches Projekt habt meldet euch auf Rajaxx bei ((Chiyou))
Homepage kommt demnächst da ich was gescheites haben möchte

Wir nehmen auch gerne 60er auf die noch ein alten Account haben wie gesagt ohne BC die Transferieren wollen.

würd mich freuen wenn sich viele beteidigen würden



es gibt auch eine classic  Horden Gilde 

http://www.classicwow.de.vu/


aber es Spielen nicht alle gerne Horde deswegen hab ich ja die Allianz Gilde gegründet

mfg. Chiyou   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. November 2007)

Auf Rajaxx gibts doch sowieso kaum Allies. Ich glaub kaum das es da viele gibt ohne BC Acc.


----------



## Vreen (28. November 2007)

stimmt, hätte man sich kurz nach bc überlegen sollen


----------



## Tangelt00000 (28. November 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Auf Rajaxx gibts doch sowieso kaum Allies. Ich glaub kaum das es da viele gibt ohne BC Acc.




ähm schonma was vom Transfer gehört oder neuanfang ??


----------



## TuPaC_X (28. November 2007)

Find ich mal ne gute Idde mit der retro gilde^^
aber wird auf dauer doch keinen spaß machen wenn ihr mit euren lvl 60er und billig t-equip da rumgammelt.
Dann nächstes jahr kommt auch noch WotLK.
lol dann kommt 1 80er und onehittet jeden von euch^^

aber die grundlegende Idee find ich schon gut...

viel glück euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoggerKiller (28. November 2007)

Ich find die Idee blöd

das is das gleiche nur noch langweiliger (ruf farmen, geld farmen, etc ...)
da wär es viel gescheiter ne "perfekte" BC gilde zu gründen, mit genau den klassen die bestens für nen raid sind


----------



## Gronwell (28. November 2007)

Hat sich nicht erst vor einer Woche so eine Gilde gegründet!? Mir kommt die Geschichte so bekannt vor.


----------



## Abyte (28. November 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Hat sich nicht erst vor einer Woche so eine Gilde gegründet!? Mir kommt die Geschichte so bekannt vor.




http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23121

Jap da ist der Link. Auf Kil'Jaeden hat sich eine Hordengilde gegründet die das gleiche vorhat! Sind ~50 Member

mfg


----------

